
How Does Java Both Optimize Hot Loops and Allow Debugging - mpweiher
http://cliffc.org/blog/2015/02/22/how-does-java-both-optimize-hot-loops-and-allow-debugging/
======
Cieplak
Maybe this is just openjdk8 but my API is ~5 times slower when run with
`-Xdebug -agentlib:jdwp=transport=dt_socket,address=9999,server=y,suspend=y`

